# 13a Visa Police Record Requirement



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gorn said:


> There is no foreign police clearance on the latest 13a requirement list.
> 
> 
> 
> This part is correct.


Gorn there's a huge difference between getting the 13a from your home country and the Philippines it's huge and the waiting time is an additional year if done from the Philippines. 

Another issue is that the PBI 13a paperwork is not standardized between the Philippine Consulates in the US but basically looks the same and I'm not sure about other countries example:

-The Chicago Philippine Consulate complete package of Non Immigrant 13a Papper work including checklist with the police clearance. http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/immigrant visa form.pdf there's no Probationary waiting time.

-The Philippine Bureau of Immigration (PBI) Manila 13a Non-quota Visa by Marriage http://immigration.gov.ph/visa-requ...rsion-to-non-quota-immigrant-visa-by-marriage

-Application form only from the PBI Manila http://immigration.gov.ph/images/FORMS/18Dec2015/BI FORM CGAF-001-Rev 2.1.pdf


I'm trying to remember back to 2007 and when I arrived I had my 13a Visa already but needed the ACR card I had two weeks to get this accomplished and when I went through that they transferred all the data onto the forms used here Lol took all day long. I'm going to separate and create a new thread on the 13a Visa.


----------



## Gorn (Aug 30, 2019)

All you had to do is check the website, there is no foreign police clearance on the 13a requirement list. They removed it because of the many complaints. 

http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/FORMS/18Dec2015/BI FORM V-I-002-Rev 1.1.pdf


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

The links I've shown above are current so if a 13a is accomplished from the US through one of five Philippine Consulates stateside they still ask for a police clearance, I've never went through an NBI check.

The reason I'm posting this is for fellow Americans who don't want to go through this more lengthy process here or if they decide to spend a few months back in their home state and the 13a could be done in as little as a weekend if you have all your original certified documents including the spousal petition letter or like in my case it took me two months because I did it all through the mail system but if you live near a Philippine Consulate you could knock it out much quicker.


----------



## Gorn (Aug 30, 2019)

M.C.A. said:


> if a 13a is accomplished from the US through one of five Philippine Consulates stateside they still ask for a police clearance


It could be because they haven't updated their forms, or it could be because if you're in the US, you wouldn't be _converting _a RP Visa to a 13a, you'd be getting a brand new Visa, with different requirements. 

But if you're already in the RP, when converting to a 13a, no foreign police clearance anymore.


----------

